# What type of MTB pedals? Why?



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

What type of pedals are you running? Clipless, platforms or maybe even toe clips? Why?

Clipless here. I'm still probably 80%+ XC with some small all mountain riding here and there. I still feel clipless give you better pedaling efficiency. I also like being "one" with the bike when bunny hopping or taking small drops. I can see how platforms help with the confidence, but I'm slowly becoming bolder with the clipless as my skills are improving. Most of any "trapped" feeling you might have is really just in your head.

You?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 24, 2008)

platform.  but during our last ride i was really starting to think about clipless, i kept slipping off the pedals at worst possible time and was getting frustrated.  i'll keep platforms the rest of this season and see how things are in the spring.


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> platform.  but during our last ride i was really starting to think about clipless, i kept slipping off the pedals at worst possible time and was getting frustrated.  i'll keep platforms the rest of this season and see how things are in the spring.



The platform pushers are going to tell you to get some shoes with more tacky soles. As I understand it, skate shoes are pretty good, but I would prefer something with a bit more foot protection.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 24, 2008)

As you know I am a recent convert to platform pedals after riding clipless for almost 10 years. I like the freedom and confidence the platform pedals give me. And you right about the shoes, you need shoes with a tacky rubber sole like skate shoes. But there are some MTB shoes for platfom pedals. 


My skate shoes stick to my pedals like velcro.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 24, 2008)

I ride with Crank Brothers.  Started out with SPDs and they were nice but too much to maintain and awful in snow and mud.  CBs are really easy to maintain, work great in all conditions, nothing beats their platform clipless - best of both worlds if you ask me.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> The platform pushers are going to tell you to get some shoes with more tacky soles. As I understand it, skate shoes are pretty good, but I would prefer something with a bit more foot protection.



Do clipless shoes have more protection? If anything they will have even harder soles than skate shoes and offer less protection.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 24, 2008)

Gremf said:


> I ride with Crank Brothers.  Started out with SPDs and they were nice but too much to maintain and awful in snow and mud.  CBs are really easy to maintain, work great in all conditions, nothing beats their platform clipless - best of both worlds if you ask me.



Agreed on the CB's. I rode SPD's for years and switched the CB Acids for the first half of this year before I switched to plarforms. I found them much better than SPD's. The extra float in the CB's also helped clear up knee pain I was having from riding.


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Do clipless shoes have more protection? If anything they will have even harder soles than skate shoes and offer less protection.



I'm talking more about around the foot than the sole. Skate shoes seem to be pretty thin canvas, but maybe I'm wrong there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 24, 2008)

platforms here.  i feel the same as gmcunni.  sick of slipping off the platforms at the wrong time.  the gash i received on our last ride got me thinking about switching again.

any thoughts or experience with the dual pedals (platform on one side clipless on the other)?  the lbs has a  set by shimano for 68 bucks.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Do clipless shoes have more protection? If anything they will have even harder soles than skate shoes and offer less protection.



661 BMX shoes are pretty sturdy from what I have read.



MR. evil said:


> Agreed on the CB's. I rode SPD's for years and switched the CB Acids for the first half of this year before I switched to plarforms. I found them much better than SPD's. The extra float in the CB's also helped clear up knee pain I was having from riding.



I was using acids on my rigid SS and they rocked.  I have the CB Platform clipless on my fully and every time I clip in, I feel much more secure and the nice thing is I can unclip for a skinny or a roller and still have a lot of surface area for control.  Not sure if there is anything out there that is similar.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have both platform and clipless.   I like the clipless much better.  There have been many times with the platform that I got stalled when I would have made it with the clipless.  My platform have about 16 little spikes on them much like the carbon peice on the bottom of a ski pole.  They grip the shoe very well but they are shin wreckers.  Am healing from them now.

The clipless I can thorw the bike around better.  My feet are attached and when I jump they pull the bike up.  platform not so much.

If I am downhilling at whiteface platforms are my choice any thing else clipless.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 24, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> any thoughts or experience with the dual pedals (platform on one side clipless on the other)?  the lbs has a  set by shimano for 68 bucks.



Those combo pedals suck! the clipless side is heavier and always rotates to the bottom. So you have to turn over the pedal to clip in.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Do clipless shoes have more protection? If anything they will have even harder soles than skate shoes and offer less protection.




My clipless shoes look like a light hiking shoe.  I  ride in to  a peak then throw the bike in the bushes and hike up in the shoes.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Those combo pedals suck! the clipless side is heavier and always rotates to the bottom. So you have to turn over the pedal to clip in.



My combos have clips on both sides, only problem is is that the clip is higher than the platform so it makes them pretty much useless.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

I heart clipless.


----------



## JD (Sep 24, 2008)

Gremf said:


> I ride with Crank Brothers.  Started out with SPDs and they were nice but too much to maintain and awful in snow and mud.  CBs are really easy to maintain, work great in all conditions, nothing beats their platform clipless - best of both worlds if you ask me.



I disagree about the crank bros platform clipless.  I really think the Time Attack Z pedal is the best out there.  Shimanno and Crank Bros "body" are not as sturdy.  Time uses a cast aluminum body that will never bend.  Crank Bros and Time are WAY better the spd mechanisms, and I rode shitmano for over a decade.  Never realized what i was missing until I went to Times.  I get 2-300 days out of my times w/o any work, then replacing cleats and maybe a spring in the pedal (totally rebuildable) is a piece of cake.  

I ride both flats and clipless.  I think they are for different things.  you can do everything on clipless that you can on flats, but it helps to learn how to properly control the bike being on flats.  I would not recomend unsing your feet to pick up the bike and move it around so much.  When your foot ejects unexpectedly as you pull up to get over something, it will result if a heinous situation.  IMO.

If you have platform clipless pedals you should be using a soft soled clipless shoe.  As the shoe flexes the sole will bite on the teeth of the body.  if you have hard plastic soles like a Sidi or some other shoe designed to work with traditional clipless pedals, you will be contacting hard plastic on metal, and they won't really offer much advantage in terms of slipping a pedal.


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> platforms here.  i feel the same as gmcunni.  sick of slipping off the platforms at the wrong time.  the gash i received on our last ride got me thinking about switching again.



Well, to be honest, from what I gather, your platforms are shitty ones. Gary and Tim ride with the larger FR/DH type with the little spikes. Like mentioned above, those with tacky soled shoes would probably be far better than the ones you have and the everyday kicks. Get shin guards if you plan to stick with flats.



Grassi21 said:


> any thoughts or experience with the dual pedals (platform on one side clipless on the other)?  the lbs has a  set by shimano for 68 bucks.



Sounds kinda expensive.



MR. evil said:


> Those combo pedals suck! the clipless side is heavier and always rotates to the bottom. So you have to turn over the pedal to clip in.





o3jeff said:


> My combos have clips on both sides, only problem is is that the clip is higher than the platform so it makes them pretty much useless.



Right. Not all hybrids have the platform on one side and the clipless on the other. The ones on my hard tail and the ones Jeff and I think migs use are these:

http://www.backcountry.com/store/SH...-Dual-Platform-Resin-Mountain-Bike-Pedal.html

You might be able to score them on eBay cheaper. They work pretty well and are good for learning. Like Jeff said, the clipless mechanism is elevated off the cage so it's not as comfortable as a true platform, but if you can't get fully engaged while riding, there is a bit more surface area to stand on than a true clipless until you can get engaged. Some of the MTBR reviews claim the cage can break off, but it seems pretty strong in my experience.



tjf67 said:


> There have been many times with the platform that I got stalled when I would have made it with the clipless.



I can totally see this. With clipless, you can pull up on a techy section which not only keeps the rear moving, but can unweight the bike which depending on the situation may or may not be a good thing...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

FYI - There's some MTB shoes for flats on chainlove.com right now....


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 24, 2008)

I have both now. Have been riding clipless for a bunch of years now and just recently got platforms.

One thing with platforms is that you need quality ones to have a decent experience. Stock platforms that come on non-DH or Freestyle bikes will probably not be any good for anything too technical and just be a shin-burgerring experience. Besides, when I ride platforms I have my shinguards.

I have SPDs and I'm just too cheap to switch to another system now - have them on the road and MTB.


And IMO, cages are worthless and annoying. I have a friend who "rides" and he still uses cages and is afraid of going clipless.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 24, 2008)

clipless - i've been using thes for about 5 yrs now, clipped in with some added support/protection.

http://www.blueskycycling.com/product147_44_-2008-Shimano-M545-Pedals.htm

I had the nylon cage version before that but they don't hold up.  i tried egg beaters out but they gave me hot spots. About half the guys I ride with ride the CB's - candies maybe? people either love'm or hate'm


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> clipless - i've been using thes for about 5 yrs now, clipped in with some added support/protection.
> 
> http://www.blueskycycling.com/product147_44_-2008-Shimano-M545-Pedals.htm
> 
> I had the nylon cage version before that but they don't hold up.



Are those clipless on just one side? If so are they a pain to engage? Could be the best of both worlds.


----------



## marcski (Sep 24, 2008)

Clipless.  I could never go back at this point. I don't ride DH, mostly trail riding, heavy techy, but still somewhat xc.  I love hill...(climbing that is!).  I have always had SPD's and I don't really love them, have thought many times about going to CB and one of my buddy loves the Times.  Worst thing about the SPD's is they suck in the snow.  I curse them all winter long.  However, I do find they are very durable, and keep on ticking.  

Also, one of my buddies went to the Crank brother's and said his knees started hurting and actually went back to the spd's.  I've had my same spd cleats for about 8 years I think.  I don't think I've ever replaced them.  

I ride the speedplay x-series on my road bike and love them and I hear great things about the frogs...but have not tried them..perhaps I should?


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Are those clipless on just one side? If so are they a pain to engage? Could be the best of both worlds.



no, both sides - and release tension is adjustable. if you should release, clip you can still pedal until you get fully clipped. 

funny story - i bought the first pair online and assumed (uhhuh) that they shipped on the easiest releease setting. wrong, popped em on an clipped in - couldn't clip out and fell over like a tree in the garage! finally got untagled from the bike by sliding out of the shoes. still couldn't get the shoes off the pedals and didn't want to wreck my new $80 answer speeders so i took the bike with the shoes still in the pedals to my LBS. It was a crowded saturday and the whole store had a good laugh at my expense....


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> no, both sides - and release tension is adjustable. if you should release, clip you can still pedal until you get fully clipped.
> 
> funny story - i bought the first pair online and assumed (uhhuh) that they shipped on the easiest releease setting. wrong, popped em on an clipped in - couldn't clip out and fell over like a tree in the garage! finally got untagled from the bike by sliding out of the shoes. still couldn't get the shoes off the pedals and didn't want to wreck my new $80 answer speeders so i took the bike with the shoes still in the pedals to my LBS. It was a crowded saturday and the whole store had a good laugh at my expense....



I assume they are like the 424s where the mechanism is sorta elevated off the cage? Yeah my first ride on SPDs was on the default release tension and I was wrecking all over the place. That was a banged up ride. :lol:


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I assume they are like the 424s where the mechanism is sorta elevated off the cage? Yeah my first ride on SPDs was on the default release tension and I was wrecking all over the place. That was a banged up ride. :lol:



exactly, i think my first pair were 424's,  the same pedal with a resin cage


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 24, 2008)

My first clipless were the 424s. The cages cracked. I think I will have to agree with JD - pedals like these it is probably best to have a softer soled shoe so it bends over the mechanism. My mtb shoes are stiff and slippery and I could never get use of the cage on the 424s. And using regular shoes with them was pretty uncomfortable too.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 24, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> My first clipless were the 424s. The cages cracked. I think I will have to agree with JD - pedals like these it is probably best to have a softer soled shoe so it bends over the mechanism. My mtb shoes are stiff and slippery and I could never get use of the cage on the 424s. And using regular shoes with them was pretty uncomfortable too.



agreed anything more than a few spins around the block with the kids with regular shoes would be painful. I use these shoes and they clip in/out very easily

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylePkey=14599&offer=IN080GL1&gclid=CLCqnuSj9ZUCFQOcFQodQRubiA


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 24, 2008)

so gents, lay some pedal recommendations on me so i can research.  just looking at my torn up shins has me thinking about pedals and shin guards...


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> so gents, lay some pedal recommendations on me so i can research.  just looking at my torn up shins has me thinking about pedals and shin guards...



Clipless? Anything SPD (Shimano) compatible is a good place to start. You can dial back the release tension which makes them very easy to pull out of which is key when learning.

BTW, you're hooked!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Clipless? Anything SPD (Shimano) compatible is a good place to start. You can dial back the release tension which makes them very easy to pull out of which is key when learning.
> 
> BTW, you're hooked!!!



Clipless, yes.  I am a gear whore.  I'm liking the look of the Crank Bros.that MrEvil mentioned....


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Clipless, yes.  I am a gear whore.  I'm liking the look of the Crank Bros.that MrEvil mentioned....



PricePoint has a pretty good price on them:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...ain/Crank-Brothers-Acid-1-Aluminum-Pedals.htm


----------



## Paul (Sep 24, 2008)

clipless


----------



## Gremf (Sep 24, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Clipless, yes.  I am a gear whore.  I'm liking the look of the Crank Bros.that MrEvil mentioned....



I have a pair of shimano 525 pedals, if you want to go the shimano route, that I wouldn't mind trading for something and I will throw in an old pair of RockGardyn shin/knee guards for free.  If you have any old ten speed frames, I'd be interested, otherwise I could let them go for a growler of BBC Berkshire Ale (64 oz bottle) from Cork and Keg.


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

Gremf said:


> I have a pair of shimano 525 pedals, if you want to go the shimano route, that I wouldn't mind trading for something and I will throw in an old pair of RockGardyn shin/knee guards for free.  If you have any old ten speed frames, I'd be interested, otherwise I could let them go for a growler of BBC Berkshire Ale (64 oz bottle) from Cork and Keg.



The barter system at its finest! :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 24, 2008)

Gremf said:


> I have a pair of shimano 525 pedals, if you want to go the shimano route, that I wouldn't mind trading for something and I will throw in an old pair of RockGardyn shin/knee guards for free.  If you have any old ten speed frames, I'd be interested, otherwise I could let them go for a growler of BBC Berkshire Ale (64 oz bottle) from Cork and Keg.



hmmmm... let me sleep on it.  sounds intriguing.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd go with a SPD pedal over a Crank Brothers to start off with, for the sole reason that you can back the tension way down (as Greg mentioned) while you get used to unclipping from the pedals.  The Crank Brother's design doesn't allow for that kind of adjustability.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd go with a SPD pedal over a Crank Brothers to start off with, for the sole reason that you can back the tension way down (as Greg mentioned) while you get used to unclipping from the pedals.  The Crank Brother's design doesn't allow for that kind of adjustability.



That's how I started.  I was using the 525s and then I got a pair with the wrap around cages/platform, the all steel ones.  Those plastic ones were a POS.  Buddy of mine had a pair and they practically dissentigrated after a month.  When I got my Iron Horse, it came with CBs and after the first ride I was smitten.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 25, 2008)

Gremf said:


> I have a pair of shimano 525 pedals, if you want to go the shimano route, that I wouldn't mind trading for something and I will throw in an old pair of RockGardyn shin/knee guards for free.  If you have any old ten speed frames, I'd be interested, otherwise I could let them go for a growler of BBC Berkshire Ale (64 oz bottle) from Cork and Keg.



Steel Rail is better.

-w


----------



## Gremf (Sep 25, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Steel Rail is better.



That and Golden Spike are my least favorite, both remind me of dragging my tongue along a railroad track after a train has passed.uke:


----------



## WJenness (Sep 25, 2008)

Gremf said:


> That and Golden Spike are my least favorite, both remind me of dragging my tongue along a railroad track after a train has passed.uke:



That's quite the visual!

I haven't had Golden Spike.

My two favorite BBC brews are Steel Rail and Drayman's Porter.

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 24, 2009)

So i have a total of 8 - 10 miles on these pedals and they are already falling apart.  The two screws holding the silver plate to the pedal went missing (I noticed one was gone and the second one fell out on todays ride).  The entire silver piece slid out of its groove.  Not happy.  I e-mailed Price Point.  I want to exchange them for something more durable.  Any suggestions?  Greg, which Welgos do you have?  They appeared to have less moving parts then the 5050s.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> The platform pushers are going to tell you to get some shoes with more tacky soles. As I understand it, skate shoes are pretty good, but I would prefer something with a bit more foot protection.













5-10 shoes... All you need... Super super super (did I say super?) super grippy. You literally have to lift your foot up to reposition it on the pedal.

http://www.fiveten.com/


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Greg, which Welgos do you have?  They appeared to have less moving parts then the 5050s.



I got these:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...edals/Mountain/Wellgo-WAM-B25-Flat-Pedals.htm

I haven't used them yet so I can't speak on the durability or performance. Plus I have nothing to compare them to, but they get good reviews on MTBR:

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/drivetrain/Pedal/wellgo/wam-b25/PRD_362875_135crx.aspx


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> I got these:
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...edals/Mountain/Wellgo-WAM-B25-Flat-Pedals.htm
> 
> ...



For what I paid for the 5050s I can almost cover the shoe/pedal combo you bought.  Hmmmm...

I can keep the snake skin shoes for casual wear and rock the same shoes on trail as my idol.  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I can keep the snake skin shoes for casual wear and rock the same shoes on trail as my idol.  ;-)



The Settes are great if you go clipless, but I think the snake skins will be better for the platforms.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> The Settes are great if you go clipless, but I think the snake skins will be better for the platforms.



I can see your point.  But I do have those clipless pedals I got off of Gremf last season.  I would have both sets of pedals and shoes covered if I grab that combo.


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I can see your point.  But I do have those clipless pedals I got off of Gremf last season.  I would have both sets of pedals and shoes covered if I grab that combo.



Got it. Remember, I have some extra SPD cleats if you need them.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Got it. Remember, I have some extra SPD cleats if you need them.



If I make the swap with Price Point I'd like to grab them.  The clipless are going on the SS first.  You know, for the Friendly's sessions....


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> If I make the swap with Price Point I'd like to grab them.  The clipless are going on the SS first.  You know, for the Friendly's sessions....



What's up with that thing? The single speed? Post pics of that baby.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> What's up with that thing? The single speed? Post pics of that baby.



I removed the cassette and reinstalled the rear wheels with the spacers.  I cut the chain and tried to install it but as expected I need a tensioner.  The bike is looking lean and mean.  Should be fun to ride a nice light bike on a smooth trail.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 24, 2009)

*Pedal*

I am currently using the Welgo MG-1 pedals and love them. They are pretty durable, light weight and very grippy! You can also find them online pretty cheap if you look around.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 24, 2009)

The 50/50s just might be the most hyped-up bike product to be a 100% let-down... I know a few people who had problems...


----------



## JD (Apr 25, 2009)

Time Z.  They are the best/most durable platform/clipless pedal I've seen.


----------



## RENO (May 3, 2009)

Platforms for me. Tried clipless for several months and just did not feel comfortable with them especially on tougher and steeper trails. Platforms aren't as efficient as clipless, but who cares. I'm not racing...


----------



## icedtea (May 3, 2009)

RENO said:


> Platforms for me. Tried clipless for several months and just did not feel comfortable with them especially on tougher and steeper trails. Platforms aren't as efficient as clipless, but who cares. I'm not racing...



do you use the gasket or just straight platform?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 3, 2009)

I use what came on the bike.  Haven't figured out the dynamics of different pedal types yet.


----------



## RENO (May 3, 2009)

icedtea said:


> do you use the gasket or just straight platform?


They're Wellgo MG series platforms. It looks like it says MG II on the pedals. Not exactly sure. I can't find them on the internet, but they look almost exactly like this only a dark Olive color...


----------



## Philpug (May 3, 2009)

Shimano 747's and 525's. Both are bulletproof and light.


----------



## JD (May 3, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Shimano 747's and 525's. Both are bulletproof and light.



I did not find this to be true.  I've seen a bunch of them break where the clipless pedal suspended inside the platform would begin to spin freely and would not stay aligned with the cage.  When shimano was contacted about the problem on a couple occasions where the pedals were less then a year old, shimano sited the manual which describes how the pedals should be rebuilt after some rediculous amount of hours like 20 or something.  For some people 20 hours of riding might be 2 months, for others it's 2 weeks.  That was the reason I switched to times, after riding shimano for 10 years.  Once I did I could not believe how much better the mechanism is on times.  Never ridden crank Bros, but I have seen the platforms dent and break.  I think they are rebuildable...
When the times get loose, replace your cleats.  When the springs wear, replace the springs.  I've done each once in 3 years.  The pedal is still tight, bearings feel great.


----------



## Bumpsis (May 3, 2009)

Toe clips. I always felt really comfortable with this arrangement. Keep them loose so getting out is never a problem. Getting in under some schetchy conditions is a different story, but I accpet the trade off.
I have a clipless system on my road bike - Speedplay's frogs. My knees really need to big float.

I doubt that I'll ever go clipless on the MTB, but I was thinking about switching to those power strips that fit diagonally across your pedal. They look super easy to get into even under stress and probably hav ethe same pulling power as toe clips.

Does anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## gorgonzola (May 4, 2009)

mostly clipless - shimano 545's, good all round pedal - no issues.
I also have a set of basic wellgo platfroms that  i keep on the hardtail for family rides, nuttin around etc.. once in a while i throw  em on the trail bike but always go back to the clipless - feel more confident for techinical riding, can flick the bike aroud easier and better control for logovers, rock gardens etc. although some times make me think twice about skinnys especialy climbers


----------



## RENO (May 4, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> Toe clips. I always felt really comfortable with this arrangement. Keep them loose so getting out is never a problem. Getting in under some schetchy conditions is a different story, but I accpet the trade off.
> I have a clipless system on my road bike - Speedplay's frogs. My knees really need to big float.
> 
> I doubt that I'll ever go clipless on the MTB, but I was thinking about switching to those power strips that fit diagonally across your pedal. They look super easy to get into even under stress and probably hav ethe same pulling power as toe clips.
> ...


I've used the Power Grips. Didn't like them either. You're better off with the Clipless. You put your foot in at a slight angle with your toes into the bike and then twist your heels into the bike to lock in. Reverse it to get out. After the strap gets beat up and stretches a bit your foot slips out more often. I only used them for 2-3 weeks and took them off. Then I got the Wellgo platform pedals I've had for a couple years now. You also have to have a specific type of pedal to connect them too or buy theirs. I had a pedal that was exactly like theirs so I just got the straps. You're better off with the toe clips if you're used to them. Easier to get out of those...
http://www.powergrips.com/


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

I threw the platforms on the bike this weekend and tooled around the neighborhood and rode about 90 seconds on some singletrack, and didn't like it. I felt like I was bouncing off the pedals here and there, probably just unweighting more than coming off, but still a weird feeling. Clipless went back on the bike and I think I'll stick with that for now.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> Toe clips. I always felt really comfortable with this arrangement. Keep them loose so getting out is never a problem. Getting in under some schetchy conditions is a different story, but I accpet the trade off.
> I have a clipless system on my road bike - Speedplay's frogs. My knees really need to big float.
> 
> I doubt that I'll ever go clipless on the MTB, but I was thinking about switching to those power strips that fit diagonally across your pedal. They look super easy to get into even under stress and probably hav ethe same pulling power as toe clips.
> ...



I'm curious why you wouldn't want to give clipless a try on your MTB, especially if you're used to them on your road bike?  I couldn't imagine fiddling around with toe clips on the trail when clipless is so easy.


----------



## MR. evil (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> I threw the platforms on the bike this weekend and tooled around the neighborhood and rode about 90 seconds on some singletrack, and didn't like it. I felt like I was bouncing off the pedals here and there, probably just unweighting more than coming off, but still a weird feeling. Clipless went back on the bike and I think I'll stick with that for now.



While I like platforms for reasons stated in previous responces, I realized this past week that I have become a much smoother rider since switching from clipless to platforms. In the next month or so I am going to throw the clipless on for a ride at Nass to see how I do.


----------



## Bumpsis (May 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm curious why you wouldn't want to give clipless a try on your MTB, especially if you're used to them on your road bike?  I couldn't imagine fiddling around with toe clips on the trail when clipless is so easy.



I suppose that the main reason is that my knees really need big float. That means about 20 some degrees or so. The Speedplay frogs give me that. But having that much float also means (at least for my reflexes) that the exit out of those pedals is just a bit more delayed than with pedal/cleat system that operates on a 5-8 degree twist of the foot to relase.

Result: I have gone down with the bike while still clipped a few times - not much fun when in a schetchy situation. I like those Speedplays on my road bike where there are fewer opportunities to go horizontal and more time to react.

So, toe clips that I'm very comfy with, give me the best of both worlds, pulling power and quick release.
Another reason, I prefer to have shoe that doesn't have any metal hardware attached to its sole. I like to explore diffrent trails and often find myslef on trails that  require getting off the bike and pushing. I'd rather be in shoes that good walking felx to it.


----------



## Bumpsis (May 4, 2009)

RENO said:


> I've used the Power Grips. Didn't like them either. You're better off with the Clipless. You put your foot in at a slight angle with your toes into the bike and then twist your heels into the bike to lock in. Reverse it to get out. After the strap gets beat up and stretches a bit your foot slips out more often. I only used them for 2-3 weeks and took them off. Then I got the Wellgo platform pedals I've had for a couple years now. You also have to have a specific type of pedal to connect them too or buy theirs. I had a pedal that was exactly like theirs so I just got the straps. You're better off with the toe clips if you're used to them. Easier to get out of those...
> http://www.powergrips.com/



Thanks for the feedback. I though there must be a reason why these are not all that popular. I think I'll stick to my clips.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds like Wellgo is the way to go for flats, any other I should consider?


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like Wellgo is the way to go for flats, any other I should consider?



i love mine.  combined with 5.10's they are great.  i did take a pedal to the shin last night, blaming it on the wetness.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like Wellgo is the way to go for flats, any other I should consider?



Looking to switch to the dark side?

I really like my Wellgo MG-1's, just make sure you get some flat soled grippy shoes. The FiveTen impact shoes get great reviews and will be what I get next. Any skate board sneaker with a flat tacky sole will also do the trick. The shate shoes I wear now I got from Walmart for $15. The are just about dead, but have lasted me a year. Not too shabby for $15. I went cheap for the first pair of shoes because I didn't know if I would stick with the platforms. But I love the platforms and will get a more expensive pair of 5/10's soon.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2009)

I just picked up some sweet skate shoes on Brociety to use with platforms, what do you guys think??


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I just picked up some sweet skate shoes on Brociety to use with platforms, what do you guys think??



I'll lend you my platforms if you want to try them. Shoes that sweet you must of kicked in the extra $$ for overnight shipping.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll lend you my platforms if you want to try them. Shoes that sweet you must of kicked in the extra $$ for overnight shipping.



I ponied up for same day shipping, they should be waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## JD (Jul 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I just picked up some sweet skate shoes on Brociety to use with platforms, what do you guys think??



Could you say that again?   I couldn't hear you over those shoes.


----------



## Marc (Jul 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Looking to switch to the dark side?
> 
> I really like my Wellgo MG-1's, just make sure you get some flat soled grippy shoes. The FiveTen impact shoes get great reviews and will be what I get next. Any skate board sneaker with a flat tacky sole will also do the trick. The shate shoes I wear now I got from Walmart for $15. The are just about dead, but have lasted me a year. Not too shabby for $15. I went cheap for the first pair of shoes because I didn't know if I would stick with the platforms. But I love the platforms and will get a more expensive pair of 5/10's soon.



Doesn't it suck to get off and push on a steep slick hill or log or something wearing skate shoes?

I like that my clipless shoes have good tread and lugs.

I ride Shimano M540's, btw.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 29, 2009)

Marc said:


> Doesn't it suck to get off and push on a steep slick hill or log or something wearing skate shoes?
> 
> I like that my clipless shoes have good tread and lugs.
> 
> I ride Shimano M540's, btw.





I am now wearing FiveTen Impact shoes which are much better than my old skate shoes. 

However, my clipless shoes are made specifically for MTB and also have big lugs on them for traction. That still doesn’t change the fact that there is a big metal cleat right on the ball of your foot where most of your weight gets distributed when you walk. My cheap old skate shoes had much better traction in all conditions than my clipless shoes. When riding with others and we had to hike something, even with my old skate shoes I always had a much easier time than those wearing any sort of clipless shoe. 

The FiveTen’s are on a completely other level of traction. The company started making rock climbing shoes. They applied the grippy rubber used on their rock climbing shoes to MTB shoes.


----------



## Marc (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe on slick rock, but I have a hard time seeing flat sole skate shoes being better than clipless MTB shoes through soft dirt or up a short, greasy banking or through mud or the like.  Or on a slipperly log or bridge.


----------



## marcski (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think I could ever ride without clipping in at this point.  Even if I had some fine looking pink, brown, green and yellow 3/4 hi-top skate shoes with powder blue piping, like Brians.  :wink::grin:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2009)

marcski said:


> I don't think I could ever ride without clipping in at this point.  Even if I had some fine looking pink, brown, green and yellow 3/4 hi-top skate shoes with powder blue piping, like Brians.  :wink::grin:



I wish they made those in a clipless shoe, then I'd really be happy...


----------



## Marc (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I just developed epilepsy looking at that picture.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2009)

Marc said:


> I think I just developed epilepsy looking at that picture.



Is that why I keep finding myself laying on the ground in a puddle of drool??


----------



## Marc (Jul 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Is that why I keep finding myself laying on the ground in a puddle of drool??



No, that, I'm pretty sure, is from the alcohol.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2009)

Marc said:


> No, that, I'm pretty sure, is from the alcohol.



Ah, thanks!


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2009)

My Shimano M424s are just about dead. One side of the left pedal doesn't clip in at all anymore. Time for an upgrade. I kinda like the hybrid platform/clipless style. Not married to SPDs per se, but I don't know if the other brands make a hybrid. Any recommendations?

I'm leaning towards the M647. Good reviews on MTBR, but they're pricey and heavy. Thoughts?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 28, 2009)

I still have the ones you recommended to me last year, they are getting really beat, plastic cage hanging off on one, another barely keeps you clipped in. Really liked the hybrid type pedals and I think the cage helps you clip in quicker.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 28, 2009)

Give skidmarks a call/pm if you want something quick. I know he had the shimanos with the metal cages in his show case for iirc around $100, minus the AZ discount it could be a good deal. I can also pick them up on my way home if you want and get them to you on the weekend ride..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

I got these babies (in theory based on the e-mail notification I received this AM) waiting at my hosue when I get home today!







Still way too much of a noobie to even fathom clipless and how many bumps/bruises/blood they'd cause me


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 28, 2009)

i'm on my second pair of m545's, same pedal just alum cage - holds up much better than the plastic. a few guys i ride with ride the time atac z's and love 'm.


----------



## marcski (Aug 28, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> i'm on my second pair of m545's, same pedal just alum cage - holds up much better than the plastic. a few guys i ride with ride the time atac z's and love 'm.



one of my buddies has been riding the Times for years and also loves them.

I find the basic shimano spd to be pretty durable....they do get clogged in ice and snow though.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 28, 2009)

marcski said:


> I find the basic shimano spd to be pretty durable....they do get clogged in ice and snow though.


x2, that and mud is the biggets complaint that i hear but iv'e never really had any issues


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I got these babies (in theory based on the e-mail notification I received this AM) waiting at my hosue when I get home today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ride flats and love them. But you need some grippy shoes and shin protection isn't a bad idea. Those pins can shred your shins if your feet come off the pedals, hence the need for grippy shoes.

To keep things cheap go to Walmart or Target and get a cheap pair of skate board sneakers with flat / soft soles. Regular sneakers are not that great for platforms


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 28, 2009)

I started with SPD's this year but switched over to a Crank Brothers pedal when the new bike arrived and much prefer this setup. Although the release tension isn't adjustable I find the CB's much easier to click into especially when the trails get a little muddy.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> My Shimano M424s are just about dead. One side of the left pedal doesn't clip in at all anymore. Time for an upgrade. I kinda like the hybrid platform/clipless style. Not married to SPDs per se, but I don't know if the other brands make a hybrid. Any recommendations?
> 
> I'm leaning towards the M647. Good reviews on MTBR, but they're pricey and heavy. Thoughts?



i totally forgot i still have your old pedals.  i'll give them back the next time i see you.  at this rate, sometime in november on stinger.  :lol:


----------



## umby (Sep 9, 2009)

Flats. Only way to go for technical New England trails. I just run DC Skate shoes and I am good to go, no shin guards. I have been riding trials at a high level for close to 11 years and can control my bike over anything on trail just as well if not better than someone running clipless pedals... I can usually keep up on climbs as well. Only thing I do not like is the lack of rigidity for power transfer to the pedals. However the softness of a skate shoe allows me to feel the pedal better so I can have much greater control over where my weight is.


----------



## Marc (Sep 9, 2009)

umby said:


> Flats. Only way to go for technical New England trails.



False.



umby said:


> I just run DC Skate shoes and I am good to go, no shin guards. I have been riding trials at a high level for close to 11 years and can control my bike over anything on trail just as well if not better than someone running clipless pedals... I can usually keep up on climbs as well. Only thing I do not like is the lack of rigidity for power transfer to the pedals. However the softness of a skate shoe allows me to feel the pedal better so I can have much greater control over where my weight is.



It's about personal preference, type of riding/terrain, bike etc. and there are trade-offs to each (when talking about mountain biking), most of which have already been discussed in this very thread.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 9, 2009)

Marc, I miss your old avatar.

Bring back Bill


----------



## umby (Sep 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> False.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about personal preference, type of riding/terrain, bike etc. and there are trade-offs to each (when talking about mountain biking), most of which have already been discussed in this very thread.



If you plan on powering through technical sections with speed then yes clipless is the way to go (like you said - personal preference). But if you want to learn to ride your bike correctly over technical trail features and be able to ride through/over them regardless of speed flats is the best way to get it done. Remember I am a trials rider... I can handle a bike very well on most trail features with out any help of having my feet strapped to my bike, so my opinion is a bit skewed.

For learning to ride technical sections flats is the best way to go. My girlfriend just got a mountain bike this year and I have her on flats. She is learning the proper way to bunny hop, control the bike, and be fluid when climbing technical sections. From my personal experience working in bike shops and riding in the woods 90% of people who ride clipless do not know how to control the bike over technical sections of trails without their feet strapped to their pedals. Any ways I don't want to sound like HighwayStar does with his skiing, so yes, clipless are useful in certain situations. However I personally do not deem it necessary to use them.


----------



## Marc (Sep 9, 2009)

There is also a reason that the vast majority of roadies (that ride regularly) use clipless.  These reasons do not dissappear when riding over dirt and rocks instead of asphalt.

Yes, clipless can be used as a crutch.  I don't disagree new riders should start on platforms, and should learn certain skills on platforms.  I started on platforms years back.  I don't doubt your experience, you sound as though you have much more than me.  It sounds like it makes your opinions one sided and heavy handed, though.  Or it could just be your personality.

I just want everyone reading this thread to know that your statement:



umby said:


> Flats. Only way to go for technical New England trails.



is categorically and demonstrably false.

You can "deem" anything you want.  Some people will ride better and have more fun on flats, some will ride better and have more fun on clipless.  It will change from person to person, trail to trail, etc. ad naseum.  Both are versatile enough to be used for a wide range of riding.

So please stop the condescending tone... just because one rides clipless does not mean one has not learned to ride one's bike "correctly."

And you don't have to say "clipless are usefull in certain situations" only so you don't sound like HS, you can say it because it's truthful.


----------



## Marc (Sep 9, 2009)

And just in case we've missed the virtues of riding clipless since you've posted all the reasons you ride flats, here's why I prefer clipless:

-allows the use of stiff soled shoes which means higher efficiency, the ability to ride longer, faster, get less tired and make fewer mistakes
-the pedalling itself is far more effecient, see above for benefits of efficiency (especially useful for climbing, and other sustained efforts)
-sometimes getting off the bike and humping it up a hill is unavoidable- I find the low traction situations in which this occurs often calls for the treaded/lugged sole of a clipless shoe rather than flat, soft soled skate shoes (made for gripping skate boards, not mud/dirt), same goes for slippery bridges, boards, log crossings, etc.
-clipless will hold your foot to the pedal better if you've ridden long enough to get very tired and will prevent some painful mistakes... although being extremely tired really should be the only excuse for using the pedal like this, and everyone's ability suffers when tired, whether you're you, me, Lance Armstrong, Hans Rey, etc.
-once you find the optimal cleat position for producing maximum power, best anatomical motion, you know your foot is always in that position as long as you're clipped in

There are probably more.  I'll post them if I think of them.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2009)

I like using clipless just because of the cool clicking sound the shoes make when walking over hard surfaces like rocks.  Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## umby (Sep 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> There is also a reason that the vast majority of roadies (that ride regularly) use clipless.  These reasons do not dissappear when riding over dirt and rocks instead of asphalt.
> 
> Yes, clipless can be used as a crutch.  I don't disagree new riders should start on platforms, and should learn certain skills on platforms.  I started on platforms years back.  I don't doubt your experience, you sound as though you have much more than me.  It sounds like it makes your opinions one sided and heavy handed, though.  Or it could just be your personality.
> 
> ...



for TECHNICAL trails flats are best... you have yet to provide a real argument that proves other wise. I completely agree that for normal flat/hilly not so technical sections of trails clipless are probably better. Back when I was a teenager and competed in trials competitions some hot head XC guy and DH guy with expensive full susension bikes and clipless pedals would always say "oh we can roll down that" or "ride over that" and for entertainment value we would say go for it. This was in the middle of a competition. Each time they went head over heals or washed out and could not click out in time.  Had they had flats they could have jumped off, thrown a leg out, and many other things to maintain balance and stay on their bike or take a spill much safer. Only at the 2001 Worlds did someone not say something like that to me (and I attribute that to the fact that the sections were straight up scary for even a trials rider).

That is my opinion, sorry if I am stating it in a manner that makes one think I intend it as fact.


----------



## umby (Sep 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> And just in case we've missed the virtues of riding clipless since you've posted all the reasons you ride flats, here's why I prefer clipless:
> 
> -allows the use of stiff soled shoes which means higher efficiency, the ability to ride longer, faster, get less tired and make fewer mistakes
> -the pedalling itself is far more effecient, see above for benefits of efficiency (especially useful for climbing, and other sustained efforts)
> ...



none of those reasons are applicable to my statement... TECHNICAL new england trails. I am talking rocks and logs. I have never had any trouble getting up a hill in skate shoes when pushing my bike. Then again the surfaces that I generally think of not being rideable require careful foot placement on rocks... I am not saying flats are best for speed, endurance, transfer of power, or anything else other than super technical riding. Sorry if my wording has been confusing...


Hans Rey - I used to idolize him when I first started riding. I hope to ride half as well as he does at his age.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I like using clipless just because of the cool clicking sound the shoes make when walking over hard surfaces like rocks.  Anything else is a bonus.



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2009)

umby said:


> for TECHNICAL trails flats are best... you have yet to provide a real argument that proves other wise.



How's this for an argument - Whatever pedal results in the most enjoyable experience for the rider is best.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2009)

umby said:


> for TECHNICAL trails flats are best...<snip> Back when I was a teenager and competed in *trials* competitions <snip>



Technical terrain does not necessarily equal trials type riding, IMHO.  If you're riding terrain where you need to stop and bounce around on your back wheel to readjust your line then you're probably riding stuff that most people don't ride, or they take a more simplistic approach and blast over whatever is in the way.  Trials type stuff goes beyond your typical technical terrain riding.  I don't disagree that for trials platforms would be preferred by most (I've seen people do it with clipless though).  For anything where you're moving at a pace faster than a snail it comes down to personal preference.  

I've fallen exactly one time from not being able to get out of my pedals fast enough.



umby said:


> That is my opinion, sorry if I am stating it in a manner that makes one think I intend it as fact.



When you make statements like "for TECHNICAL trails flats are best.." it doesn't come across as your opinion...


----------



## umby (Sep 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> How's this for an argument - Whatever pedal results in the most enjoyable experience for the rider is best.



No, you have to conform to what I think is right.



Joking... but seriously you are right on the money.


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2009)

umby said:


> No, you have to conform to what I think is right.



:lol:

:beer:


----------



## umby (Sep 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Technical terrain does not necessarily equal trials type riding, IMHO.  If you're riding terrain where you need to stop and bounce around on your back wheel to readjust your line then you're probably riding stuff that most people don't ride, or they take a more simplistic approach and blast over whatever is in the way.  Trials type stuff goes beyond your typical technical terrain riding.  I don't disagree that for trials platforms would be preferred by most (I've seen people do it with clipless though).  For anything where you're moving at a pace faster than a snail it comes down to personal preference.
> 
> I've fallen exactly one time from not being able to get out of my pedals fast enough.
> 
> ...



Fair enough... the people that I usually ride with don't go for the easiest way over stuff because it is not usually the most fun way to ride an obstacle (in my opinion). Most of the stuff does not require any bouncing if you time everything right. Even in pure trials bouncing is generally considered a method to correct a move (hence why it is called a correction hop in trials). When I am on my mountain bike I will occasionally bounce if i am about to fall over, but generally try to ride everything in a fluid motion. In order for ME to obtain the riding style I want to have I need to be able to move around on my pedals in a manner clipless would not allow me to do.

Well back to work so I can get out of here at a decent hour to go riding instead of padding my post count.:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2009)

umby said:


> Fair enough... the people that I usually ride with don't go for the easiest way over stuff because it is not usually the most fun way to ride an obstacle (in my opinion). Most of the stuff does not require any bouncing if you time everything right. Even in pure trials bouncing is generally considered a method to correct a move (hence why it is called a correction hop in trials). When I am on my mountain bike I will occasionally bounce if i am about to fall over, but generally try to ride everything in a fluid motion. In order for ME to obtain the riding style I want to have I need to be able to move around on my pedals in a manner clipless would not allow me to do.
> 
> Well back to work so I can get out of here at a decent hour to go riding instead of padding my post count.:lol:



Cool, I learned something new.  I thought trials was all about hopping around on your rear tire.  Sounds like you must be a pretty good rider, I'd like to go for a ride with you sometime, or at least watch from the side.


----------



## umby (Sep 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Cool, I learned something new.  I thought trials was all about hopping around on your rear tire.  Sounds like you must be a pretty good rider, I'd like to go for a ride with you sometime, or at least watch from the side.



hahaha so did I when I first started riding trials. However those little hops use a ton of energy and every time your tire leaves the ground you are giving up whatever grip you had on an object.

I used to be a much better rider than I am now, but I can still hold my own. The 9-5 is always getting in the way of the fun stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2009)

umby said:


> The 9-5 is always getting in the way of the fun stuff.



That I can agree with 100%, damn work!


----------



## marcski (Sep 9, 2009)

What is the "correct" way to ride?   For me its staying on trail/course and riding fast and hard?  Are  "style" points awarded to mountain bike racing?


----------



## Marc (Sep 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> How's this for an argument - Whatever pedal results in the most enjoyable experience for the rider is best.



You can't steal my argument just because you have "administrator" under your name, and it's in orange.



Wait, what?  You can?






Son of a bitch.


I'll let it slide this time, but next time I'll have to have Brian send you to banned camp for a while.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> You can't steal my argument just because you have "administrator" under your name, and it's in orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one is stopping you from arguing, go right ahead! 

BTW - I'm pretty sure I tried to ban Greg once before and it created a hole in the space/time continuum that was a real bitch to patch up.


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No one is stopping you from arguing, go right ahead!
> 
> BTW - I'm pretty sure I tried to ban Greg once before and it created a hole in the space/time continuum that was a real bitch to patch up.



No, no, not that he was stealing the argument from me, he was stealing my position :dunce:


----------



## awf170 (Sep 10, 2009)

So Umby, where do you ride?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2009)

Marc said:


> No, no, not that he was stealing the argument from me, he was stealing my position :dunce:



Gotcha, I guess it sucks to be you for being too slow.  Clearly you should have put more priority on posting to AZ.. 

FYI - your /0 pic didn't show up for me...


----------



## umby (Sep 10, 2009)

awf170 said:


> So Umby, where do you ride?



Lynn woods most of the time...


----------



## awf170 (Sep 10, 2009)

umby said:


> Lynn woods most of the time...




I probably know you then.  I ride there at least a few times a week.  Do you ride a goatbike by any chance?


----------



## umby (Sep 10, 2009)

awf170 said:


> I probably know you then.  I ride there at least a few times a week.  You're not Simon by any chance are you?



nope, not the guy on the goat bike hahaha

I do ride with with the guy on the goat bike a decent amount. When I ride with simon I am on a rigid trials bike... I wish I had a bike like simon's goat bike for lynn however, that thing is sick.


----------



## umby (Sep 10, 2009)

awf170 said:


> I probably know you then.  I ride there at least a few times a week.  Do you ride a goatbike by any chance?



I am usually on an echo trials bike or a cannondale chase (when on the chase I usually am on the tame trails with the girlfriend). Say Hi if you see me... I am not as much of a douche as I came off as earlier in this thread haha


----------



## awf170 (Sep 10, 2009)

umby said:


> I am usually on an echo trials bike or a cannondale chase (when on the chase I usually am on the tame trails with the girlfriend). Say Hi if you see me... I am not as much of a douche as I came off as earlier in this thread haha




Hmm, I have actually never seen you which is surprising because I always see Simon.  When are you getting out again?  Would you mind if I tagged along?  I need someone to kick my ass in Lynn again.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Umby... you took this video, right?  (or at least one of your friends did)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRNwO18c5Fo&feature=related


----------



## umby (Sep 10, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Hmm, I have actually never seen you which is surprising because I always see Simon.  When are you getting out again?  Would you mind if I tagged along?  I need someone to kick my ass in Lynn again.



I don't ride nearly as much as I would like to, or as much as simon. I usually only ride once a weekend, and sometimes it is at a pure trials spot like halibut point in rockport. My rides at lynn this summer have been mostly with my girlfriend... which is fun, but not a ride you would probably see me on (stay mostly on fire roads with her).

I just sent simon a message about possibly riding sunday morning. Just as a warning it is usually ends up being a really trialsy ride. We will drop our backpacks off, ride a section several times, then move on. We usually won't cover a ton of ground. Last weekend we spent what had to be 30 or 40 minutes trying a 3 foot up on an uphill section until both of us got it clean. We usually meet at 9am at the ballfields when we ride... If you know what car simon has, I have the identical one...


----------



## umby (Sep 10, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Hey Umby... you took this video, right?  (or at least one of your friends did)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRNwO18c5Fo&feature=related



yeah I took the video... we had just gotten to the bottom of the ravine and saw the guy about to drop it so I pulled my crappy camera out.

Is that you in the video? if so, you have some huge balls!


----------



## awf170 (Sep 10, 2009)

umby said:


> I don't ride nearly as much as I would like to, or as much as simon. I usually only ride once a weekend, and sometimes it is at a pure trials spot like halibut point in rockport. My rides at lynn this summer have been mostly with my girlfriend... which is fun, but not a ride you would probably see me on (stay mostly on fire roads with her).
> 
> I just sent simon a message about possibly riding sunday morning. Just as a warning it is usually ends up being a really trialsy ride. We will drop our backpacks off, ride a section several times, then move on. We usually won't cover a ton of ground. Last weekend we spent what had to be 30 or 40 minutes trying a 3 foot up on an uphill section until both of us got it clean. We usually meet at 9am at the ballfields when we ride... If you know what car simon has, I have the identical one...



Cool, I'll try to be out there.  I probably wouldn't stay with you guys for the whole ride, but I would love some tips for trialsly sections of trail.



umby said:


> yeah I took the video... we had just gotten to the bottom of the ravine and saw the guy about to drop it so I pulled my crappy camera out.
> 
> Is that you in the video? if so, you have some huge balls!



Yeah, it's me.   The internet is a strange place...

To make it even better the guy Marc you have been bickering back and forth with was sitting right next to you since he took this pic:







Small world?


----------



## umby (Sep 10, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Cool, I'll try to be out there.  I probably wouldn't stay with you guys for the whole ride, but I would love some tips for trialsly sections of trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow damn impressive drop/attempt. small world indeed...

I will send you a PM when I hear back from Simon on whether the ride is going to happen...It most likely will, but there was some trail maintenance thing he was doing one day this weekend, but I can't recall which day. I will try to give you some trials pointers, but I often suck at explaining stuff (as evidenced in this very thread)


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Cool, I'll try to be out there.  I probably wouldn't stay with you guys for the whole ride, but I would love some tips for trialsly sections of trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We weren't bickering, we were just having a discussion.  We definitely come from very different cycling backgrounds... seeing as I have trouble keeping my balance just putting my shoes on, trials riding may as well be one handed, blind folded, two person paragliding from where I sit.


----------



## JD (Sep 11, 2009)

Umpty.  What's yur gear ratio on yur trials bike?


----------



## umby (Sep 11, 2009)

JD said:


> Umpty.  What's yur gear ratio on yur trials bike?



Honestly can't remember... something like 22t on the cranks and 18t on the hub maybe?


----------



## JD (Sep 20, 2009)

What a tiny gear to be standing and pedaling on....I imagine that makes trials bikes "trialsy"?


----------



## JSHSKI (Sep 30, 2009)

I rode clipless for many years. (Look, then Time ATAC) Recently started getting hurt since I could not get out when trying to make technical climbs. (Problem is unique to me, I have limited range of motion and a metal hip) Now I am back on Toe Clips and loving it. My sneakers are better than bike shoes for when I have to walk, and I will try anything now that I know I can get out when I need to. The Time atacs are on my cross bike now and that works out great too. Clipped-in is the way to go if you are agile enough to get out when you need to. It is mostly in your head. I just had to accept that my head and body needed the easier release that toe clips provide. I get looks since my ride is an S-Works Hardtail, ie a fairly high end bike with Toe Clips! Hey, it works for me.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forums JSHSKI.  Where do you normally ride?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Welcome to the forums JSHSKI.  Where do you normally ride?



Ditch the toe clips and get some good flat pedals and some sticky shoes. FiveTen shoes seems to be the best for flat pedals. I use them and they great!


----------



## JSHSKI (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Brian. Landlocked (lost) forest in Burlington, MA is my backyard ride. Sometimes Great Brook Farm, Fells, Horn Pond in Woburn, 3x to Kingdom Trails, (2 Fantastic days there in August this year, 
how sic is Tap & Die then sidewinder?) Lynn Woods once. Learned to mtn bike in blue hills in ~ 1986. Rigid Univega w/ U brake, state of the art then but a real pos. I've had a few bikes including a Klein Pinnacle, Klein Rascal (still have) an FSR, and now my S Works. Latest buy a Bikes Direct Cyclocross bike. (you have to be careful, you ask me a simple question and you get way too much information.)


----------



## Marc (Sep 30, 2009)

JSHSKI said:


> Thanks Brian. Landlocked (lost) forest in Burlington, MA is my backyard ride. Sometimes Great Brook Farm, Fells, Horn Pond in Woburn, 3x to Kingdom Trails, (2 Fantastic days there in August this year,
> how sic is Tap & Die then sidewinder?) Lynn Woods once. Learned to mtn bike in blue hills in ~ 1986. Rigid Univega w/ U brake, state of the art then but a real pos. I've had a few bikes including a Klein Pinnacle, Klein Rascal (still have) an FSR, and now my S Works. Latest buy a Bikes Direct Cyclocross bike. (you have to be careful, you ask me a simple question and you get way too much information.)



I remember U-brakes.  I only saw them once in person.  When I was getting into mountain biking in the mid 90's, and still a kid, there were all these rumors that they stopped making U-brakes because they were just too strong, stories about people bending rims, lol.  We were so dumb.


----------



## JSHSKI (Sep 30, 2009)

U-Brakes were 1. really hard to set up, 2. located perfectly for maximum mud and water to be splashed on them, & 3 may have squeezed the crap out of the rim but did little to slow the bike. To revisit the thread for a moment, I own three pairs of the ATAC's. None ever bent or broke, all release consistently as long as the riders body twists the right way, and represent a great choice. I'm too old school to buy fat platforms and VANs to ride in. (Although the colorful shoes earlier in this thread do rock) I first got both wheels off the ground riding with toe clips. An epiphany I can still recall like it was yesterday. Sure they suck when you can't get in, but I find the harder I think about it the worse it gets. No one was rooting for toe clips on this thread, so I had to give them my .02.
Joe


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 30, 2009)

i had rigid cro-mo zebra (zebrakenko?) ranger atb circa '87 with u brakes and elliptical sprockets, rode it with toe clips - man was i cutting edge :-o


----------



## Marc (Sep 30, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> i had rigid cro-mo zebra (zebrakenko?) ranger atb circa '87 with u brakes and elliptical sprockets, rode it with toe clips - man was i cutting edge :-o



Biopace chainrings?  I think I still have a set of those somewhere...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

Marc said:


> Biopace chainrings?  I think I still have a set of those somewhere...



I had those on my first MTB.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 30, 2009)

Marc said:


> Biopace chainrings?  I think I still have a set of those somewhere...



i think the biopace were shimanos  - mine were suntour, same concept tho. seemed to make sense out of mashing...


----------

